# New bike needed



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

Ok guys, need some help here. 

I know quite a few of you on here are big on your bikes so after some help.Im wanting to start and get out on the bike more and get a little fitter also so this seems a good way to do it. now i havent got a bike at the moment, but i dont even know where to start looking for one as there are so many around these days.

its going to get used mainly on road but also do some very light off road work, so ideally it needs to have a very good all round ability. i have no plans to go proper off road. 

budget i suppose is about 200-250 so nothing to silly. 

any help with this and some sugestions would be great :thumb:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Halfords might be doing some good deals this bank holiday weekend. Carrera bikes got some good reviews in the bike mags last year, in fact they won the <£600 section.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

will have a look, but i dont want to spend anywhere near that if i can help it.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

No but they came out best in the sub £600 so they are good quality at a decent price, as with everything though you do get what you pay for. Are you looking for a mountain bike or a hybrid?


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

well this is the thing i dont actually know what difference between the two groups is. 

if the right bike is only a little more i will stretch the budget but im sure that i should be able to find something.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Are you going to do forest/track riding or just towpaths etc? If it's the latter you should be ok with a hybrid, they're very good nowadays. I have a mtb for the same sort of riding, but made sure I got lockout forks so it's easier to ride on the road.
This is actually a great starter bike for the money, litlle bit over budget but worth it imho.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

So is this and 50% off at the minnute.


----------



## butcher (Sep 3, 2010)

The Carrera Vulcan should be about spot on for your budget when it hits the sales. And it's a cracking little bike. You can get a real dog for that money. 

Alternatively Decathlon do highly recommended budget bikes from what I've heard. 

The bigger brands, while they might be a little 'cooler', you're generally gonna get a little less bike for the money...or being paying more money full stop. The Carrera bikes come up trumps. I've ridden a Fury a couple of years now, and I love it. Incidentally it was taking a mate's Vulcan out for the day that swayed me round to buying one of those suspect Halford's bikes!  

For less than £400-500 all MTBs are going to be pretty much the same, for the same type of riding I mean, with some differences in frame geometry (always good to try them out in the shop and see what feels most comfortable). Once you start spending more they'll sway to more particular types of riding, whether they be lightweight, or big and burly, etc. 

The other option is a hybrid, which is a combination between a road bike and an MTB.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

its forrest tracks, but not much more than a tow path really as its kept for people to walk on. 

yer am looking at halfords at the mo, are there any other online shops which are good ?

cheers for all the help on this as im well out my depth


----------



## butcher (Sep 3, 2010)

bigmc said:


> So is this and 50% off at the minnute.


Halford's have a tendency of pushing prices up just before sales so that they can blow their trumpet with 50% off... So not quite. But it's a good bit cheaper than normal, and a lot of bike for the money.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Try winstanleysbikes, I just bought my new one from there, ordered on the thursday at 3pm and it was at my door on Friday at 11am. Although tbh you're not going to better the 2nd link I gave you for money imho.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

http://www.paulscycles.co.uk/


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks for all the help so far, just wish i was a little more clued up as to whats good.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

Ok think I'm going to go for the kraken. Just not sure if it's worth the extra 100 quid over the vengeance. The lockable shocks are quite appealing as I will be using it mostly on road.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Either is a good choice, go in and ask to ride them both and get a feel for them.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

I just bought the Mrs A 2010 Carrera Subway Ltd from Halfords. £450 rrp, £315 in shop, £225 when booked online.

Things to watch out for...

Suspension = expensive and heavy (even just the front) - avoid it on your budget unless it comes with decent components.

Disc brakes = expensive - avoid it on your budget unless it comes with decent components. V Brakes are fine.

You want a decent light frame and I'd go for discs over suspension. A decent gearset is what you want over suspension/discs.

You'll probably find some decent 2010 spec kit out there cheap if you look around.

If you're just doing cycle tracks, grass, etc then a hybrid is the way to go. If you want to go more off-road then a mountain bike style would be preferred.

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...er-_-Product_List_Zone_1-_-Blank&iozone=PLPz1

or

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...er-_-Product_List_Zone_1-_-Blank&iozone=PLPz1

They're never worth full price but at that price it's a good buy. I've used a 2008 Subway 2 for commuting all last summer and it's been fine.

I went into the shop and it was full price but they said if I reserve it online I'll get it at the discounted price. Halfords have a good mobile site so I went online on the blackberry in the shop, reserved it and walked out with the bike.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

take a look on ebay i got a gt avalanche for 200 squid months old in mint condition for 200 squid ( had to drive to collect it but still) for that money in halfrauds i would struggle


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

thanks for all the help on this one guys. 

have ordered a kraken and it should be ready tomorrow. so once ive given it a good check i will have a trip out. 

i know the mountain bike will be a bit heavier but with some decent tyres it should do the best of both for me as i may get it off road more than planned.


----------



## matt1206 (Jul 20, 2007)

grantwils said:


> If you're just doing cycle tracks, grass, etc then a hybrid is the way to go. If you want to go more off-road then a mountain bike style would be preferred.
> 
> http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...er-_-Product_List_Zone_1-_-Blank&iozone=PLPz1
> 
> ...


I bought the Carrera Subway Limited Edition last Monday, and have commuted on it every day since. Very pleased with it.


DSC_4835 by Matt Worthington, on Flickr


----------

